# Capping New Door?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You can buy small rolls of aluminum at any big box store. The small coils are in the roofing aisle.
Ron


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

take some measurements i imagine a siding/roofing/ gutter/ hvac place would have a metal break and might help. Is this just a straight piece over top of door? usually you can buy a piece of head flashing at a lumber yard


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

'splinter2", Please educate me: Why would you need to finish off, or cap, moulding on the front door--before installing a storm door? It may have to do with you being in Indiana vs. me in S. Ga. Ron's right about the small roles of aluminum. David


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

some of the siding/ vinyl people here wrap all the flat trim in metal.


----------



## worsley22 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Capping Door*

Thurman,
I guess i would'nt have to, Just seems like it would be eaiser? Ya iam going to a Big Siding place here in town, and there going to sell me enough to do my door, and there's a guy a couple house's down that has a break so iam going to give him a few dollars to bend it up for me, I have never did any Brake work. If the Snow would stop long enough to get out and Getter-Done.....


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Forget the metal and forget the wood moulding, there are much better alternatives out there now.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I would suggest that you have the guy who knows what he is doing do the install as well. Improperly installed metal can screw up the flashing of the door and direct water into the wall.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Who wants to paint a narrow strip of molding between the storm door and the siding? I'd wrap it. It's not that tough. Much depends on the size and configuration of the brick mold around the door. A piece 1'x7' would wrap my front door trim.


----------

